

Just launched jerknessreminder.com, feedbacks highly appreciated. Thanks - bustamove

here is the url http://jerknessreminder.com
======
jacquesm
Don't you guys think you should credit Zachary and put up a link to
awesomenessreminders.com as a source of your inspiration?

To say that you are not affiliated on a non-clickable bit of text after
ripping off half their homepage is a little low.

~~~
bustamove
You are right. I am putting a link right now.

~~~
spokey
FYI, that link currently seems to be broken. There's an extra %22 at the end
of the url, like this:

<http://awesomenessreminders.com%22>

instead of this:

<http://awesomenessreminders.com/>

~~~
chrismeyer_
fixed. thanks

------
dpapathanasiou
_Q: Is this made to harass/persecute people?_

 _A: No, it is just a joke. If the person target by the joke just ask us to
stop, we will stop immediately, no questions asked._

Ah, too bad.

There are are several people I would sign up to get this (and I'm only
slightly kidding).

~~~
bustamove
Do you think that we should take the risk of being sued for harassement? maybe
we can say that we do that just for one month, once a week, then we stop.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
No, of course not. I was just being facetious.

If you allowed real insults, it could get out of hand quickly.

~~~
bustamove
well we won't use real insults ever, just insults related to how much you are
a jerk, not heavy insults.do you think this matters ?

~~~
dpapathanasiou
It's a slippery slope.

Even _with_ that disclaimer in your FAQ, things could get ugly for you.

IIRC, the "awesome" guy said that around 7% of the people they call get upset
with hearing they're awesome.

I imagine your numbers, from recipients who don't get the joke or are caught
in a bad mood, would be higher.

FWIW, I would never offer a service like this, not only b/c of the potential
liability issues, but also for all the bad karma you could stir up.

~~~
bustamove
Well, the first site of the network and the last will help us stirring down
that bad karma. anyway thanks for your feedbacks! the informations you point
out are really useful

------
chrismeyer_
clickable <http://jerknessreminder.com>

